# Heat resistance adhesive tape?



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of a type of adhesive tape that does not lose it's stick when subjected to heat, i.e. a heat mat? Also, that holds to glass and plastic?


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Haven't actually tested it but have you tried Duct tape? You know the silver coloured tape, I know it sticks to glass and plastic, I don't know about its heat resistance but as it was designed for central heating ducting I guess it may stand up to the heat from a heat mat quite well. 

If not, i've had some success with electrical tape, and that doesn't leave a horrible residue when its removed.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Also possibly some car exhaust repair tape may help,

something like this maybe

EXHAUST SYSTEM REPAIR TAPE 2X40

Might be completely overkill though :lol2:

Dave


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

duct tape works but leaves a really gooey sticky residue too, i found nylon tape to work equaly as good without the residue


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Cheers guys. Can you post a link to this nylon tape to give me an idea of what it's like?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i actually get mine from work,

it looks like duct tape but except its clear but it has stands of nylon running through it....

i'll try and find it on the net

EDIT: 3M Products | 3M Nylon Tape | Adhesives, Abrasives

this sounds like the stuff we use

EDIT AGAIN: just realised how much it cost, i work for a company who supply it in the uk so when i go back to work on monday i'll see how much we charge for it and let you know


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

try this stuff
Heat Resistant High Temperature Adhesive Tape dye sublimation mug print 8mm x1 | eBay

i use it at work and i put it under a press at 200 degrees celius and it doesnt budge

richard


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

> i actually get mine from work,
> 
> it looks like duct tape but except its clear but it has stands of nylon running through it....
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking into that for me.



> try this stuff
> Heat Resistant High Temperature Adhesive Tape dye sublimation mug print 8mm x1 | eBay
> 
> i use it at work and i put it under a press at 200 degrees celius and it doesnt budge


Thanks Richard, but I would need it a lot wider. Around the 40mm mark would be fine. Do you know if that's available?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I use this stuff to hold my heat mats down in my racks (also for holding the excess wire on thermometers to the side of the outside of the RUB)..... 5 METRES 50MM WIDTH HEAT RESISTANT SELF ADHESIVE ALUMINIUM SILVER FOIL TAPE | eBay


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Capstan tape is designed for high temperature use.
It's really thin and comes in a range of widths.


----------

